# Έρευνα για τις ανάγκες της αγοράς εργασίας από ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης



## londonguy (May 10, 2010)

Έρευνα για τις ανάγκες της αγοράς εργασίας από ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης
Θέμα: Έρευνα με ερωτηματολόγιο: Οι ανάγκες της αγοράς εργασίας από ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα. Imperial College London

Αγαπητέ κύριε/κυρία, 
ονομάζομαι Μιχάλης Σαχίνης και είμαι υποψήφιος διδάκτορας μεταφρασεολογίας στο Τμήμα Ανθρωπιστικών Σπουδών, στο Imperial College του Λονδίνου. Διεξάγω μια έρευνα στις ελληνικές μεταφραστικές εταιρείες για την άποψη που έχουν για τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα σπουδών μετάφρασης (όχι διερμηνείας) στην Ελλάδα. Συγκεκριμένα, θα ερωτηθείτε για τα μαθήματα και τις δεξιότητες που πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να διδάσκεται κανείς σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης (όχι διερμηνείας), πόσο ικανοποιητικά είναι τα υπάρχοντα προγραμμάτα μετάφρασης, κτλ.
Η παρούσα έρευνα απευθύνεται σε εσωτερικούς (in-house) υπαλλήλους (ΟΧΙ εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες) μεταφραστικών εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα, και ΣΤΟΧΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ, ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΨΗ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ. 
Αποτελεί μέρος μιας ευρύτερης διδακτορικής έρευνας που διεξάγεται με θέμα τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα και τις ανάγκες της μεταφραστικής αγοράς εργασίας, και πώς αυτές οι ανάγκες μπορούν να ενσωματωθούν σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα σπουδών. Η βοήθειά σας είναι πολύτιμη.

ΑΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ (ΜΟΝΟ ΩΣ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ, ΟΧΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ), ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ LINK:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HC8LTXB 

Για οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό ζήτημα ή πρόβλημα συναντήσετε κατά την προσπάθεια ανάκτησης και συμπλήρωσης του ερωτηματολογίου μπορείτε να απευθύνεστε σε μένα [email protected] και [email protected]
Μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της, τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας θα δημοσιευτούν σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά και θα κοινοποιηθούν σε όλα τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη.
Η συμπλήρωση του ερωτηματολογίου, η οποία δε θα σας πάρει πάνω από 15 λεπτά, είναι ανώνυμη και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα ταυτιστεί ο ερωτώμενος με τις απαντήσεις του.
Τα ερωτηματολόγια μπορούν να συμπληρωθούν μέχρι και τις 9 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2010.
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ EMAIL ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ (IN-HOUSE) ΣΕ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. 
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ, ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη συμμετοχή σας. 
Με εκτίμηση,

Μιχάλης Σαχίνης 
Υποψήφιος διδάκτορας μεταφρασεολογίας (BA Corfu, MSc London) 
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/people/michail.sachinis05 
E-mail: [email protected] και [email protected] 
___________________________________

Mr Michail Sachinis 
PhD student and part-time tutor in Translation Studies
Department of Humanities, Imperial College London 
Sherfield Building, Level 3, South Kensington Campus
London, SW7 2AZ, United Kingdom
Email address: [email protected] 
Personal webpage: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/people/michail.sachinis05


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα να καταλαβω τον τίτλο γιατί είναι λίγο παράξενη η σύνταξη στα ελληνικά. Αυτό που κατάλαβα με την πρώτη αναγνωση ήταν ότι οι ανάγκες προκύπτουν από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα που θα παρουσιαστει τη συνέχεια (το "ένα" φταίει). Να υποθέσω ότι στα αγγλικά ο τίτλος θα ήταν a survey of the job market demand for a postgraduate translation course ή κάτι παρόμοιο;


----------



## londonguy (May 11, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το feedback σου. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για το τι ζητάει η μεταφραστική αγορά εργασίας, οι ανάγκες της αγοράς, και κυρίως πώς αυτές οι ανάγκες μπορούν να ενσωματωθούν σε ένα (οποιοδήποτε) μεταπτυχιακό μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα, δηλ. σύνδεση της αγοράς εργασίας με τα ακαδημαϊκά προγράμματα σπουδών μετάφρασης επιπέδου Μάστερ.
Κοινώς ζητάω από τους υπαλλήλους σε μεταφραστικές εταιρείες να πουν τη γνώμη τους για το τι γνώσεις και δεξιότητες περιμένουν να κατέχουν οι απόφοιτοι μεταπτυχιακών προγραμμάτων μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα, αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με υπαλλήλους στην εταιρεία, οι οποίοι είναι απόφοιτοι από ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα σπουδών, κτλ.
Το σκεπτικό της έρευνας ήταν ότι έχουν γίνει ήδη στην Ελλάδα έρευνες για τη μεταφραστική αγορά εργασίας, για το τι ζητάει η αγορά, αλλά κανείς δεν έχει διερευνήσει τη γνώμη που έχει η αγορά για τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα σπουδών. Με άλλα λόγια, προσπαθώ να συνδέσω περισσότερο τον ακαδημαϊκό κλάδο της μετάφρασης με την αγορά εργασίας.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.
Μιχάλης


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια, προσπαθεί ο Μιχάλης να κάνει αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν όλα τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία (να βαράνε τις πόρτες των σχολών και των μεταπτυχιακών και να τους λένε «Μάθετέ τους κι αυτό γιατί μας έρχονται στραβάδια») και όλοι οι υπεύθυνοι προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών προγραμμάτων (να πηγαίνουν από μεταφραστικό σε μεταφραστικό γραφείο και να τους λένε «Τους κάνουμε αυτό κι αυτό· μήπως είναι και τίποτ' άλλο που θα πρέπει να ξέρουν τα παιδιά για να βρίσκουν πιο εύκολα δουλειά;»). Που, αν το κάνουν, δεν το κάνουν σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Άλλωστε, κάποια πράγματα εξελίσσονται στην αγορά πιο γρήγορα απ' όσο εξελίσσονται στα προγράμματα σπουδών.


----------

